# Cutting edge?



## Kevinstratton (May 9, 2011)

Where can I find the cutting edge section? I am in the process of integration direct tv and crestron. But I cannot find it.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Kevinstratton said:


> Where can I find the cutting edge section? I am in the process of integration direct tv and crestron. But I cannot find it.


Do some reading here first:
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171

Then opt -in if your so inclined by following the directions in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159349


----------

